
Hundreds of crimes will soon be solved using DNA databases - mkm416
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612001/hundreds-of-crimes-will-soon-be-solved-using-dna-databases-genealogist-predicts/
======
dfleurantin
This is a step in the right direction. Too many folks are in the system for
crimes they didn't commit or bad evidence.

------
loco5niner
The title cuts of just before this part..."genealogist predicts"

